# Changing my 5.5gallon to an El natural.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks to a fellow member of my plant group (CAGA) known here is yum I will be switching my 5.5 gallon to an El natural.

Here is the set up as it stands now.

5.5 gal this tank gets lots of direct sunlight because it sit in front of a south facing window.

10 watt 6500k screw in pc bulb. 

It has sand capped by flourite. My wife thinks it looks good.

Hang on back filter filled with aquaclear sponges and the inlet is connected to a sponge filter. 

So many plants that I can not see the fish in there. Which are 3 Aphyosemion striatum ( mother, father, and one off spring).

Oh and it's not heated but I could if need be.


Questions-

1. Can I cap the soil with the sand that is already in there or should I use the flourite that's in there?

2. Can I add the fish back right away since i will be using the same filter or should I wait a couple of days.

3. I plan to add some dolomite and some potash on the bottom of the tank before I put in the soil. Will this help cut down my chances of having to add potassium or Calcium down the line?

4. will the soil lower the pH of my water? I hope it does because the Killie's get frisky when the pH drops. If not I will lower myself with peat or ketpang leaves.

5. Is there anything else I am missing or I should know/do before I make the switch?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Kubalik (May 24, 2008)

I just converted my 55 gal tank to NPT and i added fish right after it was filled ( i used about 25 gal of the old water ). Fish look happier then before , water is still little cloudy but it doesnt bother them . Its 2 days now


----------



## Dustymac (Apr 26, 2008)

will5 said:


> Questions-
> 
> 1. Can I cap the soil with the sand that is already in there or should I use the flourite that's in there?


 It seems to me most of the soils you get will have a significant amount of organic matter that will decompose and off-gas CO2. This "bubbling" is good in that it circulates fresh water back down into the substrate. I would be afraid to use sand for fear it would compact over the substrate and inhibit this circulation. Others here seem to think sand is OK. If you go with the sand, let us know how it turns out.

I have no experience with flourite.



> 2. Can I add the fish back right away since i will be using the same filter or should I wait a couple of days.


I'm no expert, but from what I gather from "The Book", ammonia and nitrites won't be a problem if you use the same filter. Just keep in mind that plants love ammonia and after the plants get over the initial shock of transplanting, you'll want to pull the sponges out to get the best growth.

In case you're worried about water cloudiness, I have one fish - a foster child until I can find him a better home - who likes to dig. He (or she) has completely re-landscaped the bottom of his ten gallon home, and in the process, gets the water so dirty from the circulating soil, it's sometimes hard to find him in the murk. From what I can see, this activity does him no harm whatsoever and if a fish could smile, he'd have one after one of his many excavations.



> 3. I plan to add some dolomite and some potash on the bottom of the tank before I put in the soil. Will this help cut down my chances of having to add potassium or Calcium down the line?


Never done it before but I suspect it won't hurt. Maybe you should still monitor hardness to make sure they are getting out in the water where the plants prefer their uptake.



> 4. will the soil lower the pH of my water? I hope it does because the Killie's get frisky when the pH drops. If not I will lower myself with peat or ketpang leaves.


That depends on the soil. You might do a test in a jar to make sure. I've also seen bagged soils at Lowes which advertise high peat content. Perhaps that's the way to go.

Good Luck!!!
Jim


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

This helps a lot. Thank you very much.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Questions with *** my answers.

1. Can I cap the soil with the sand that is already in there or should I use the flourite that's in there?

***I think you can use either one.

2. Can I add the fish back right away since i will be using the same filter or should I wait a couple of days.

***In this situation, you probably can add them right away.

3. I plan to add some dolomite and some potash on the bottom of the tank before I put in the soil. Will this help cut down my chances of having to add potassium or Calcium down the line?

***I only recommend adding dolomite or potassium if your water is very soft. 

4. will the soil lower the pH of my water? I hope it does because the Killie's get frisky when the pH drops. If not I will lower myself with peat or ketpang leaves.

***I think you'll just have to see what happens. The pH can be affected by many other things besides soil. 

5. Is there anything else I am missing or I should know/do before I make the switch?

***I am concerned that you describe only one plant species in your tank. If this tank previously got CO2 injection and fertilizers, the one plant species you mention may collapse under the new conditions. If you're going El Natural, you should be working with many plant species. If your tank is getting sunlight, then it would be good to include floating and/or emergent plants.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

dwalstad said:


> Questions with *** my answers.
> 
> 1. Can I cap the soil with the sand that is already in there or should I use the flourite that's in there?
> 
> ...


Wow thank you very much.

When I first set this tank up I was injecting Co2 for about three months, but I later got tired of messing with it.

Here is a list of plants that are in there now.

A big bunch of Rotala indica ( some of which is growing emersed out the back of the tank)
Hygro ceylon
Enough hornwort to just about fill a 10 gallon tank
Eloda
6++ plants of crypt affins
Unknown crypt
anubias nana
Soft ball size clump of tiwan moss
xmass moss
subwarsstang (I think thats is how it's spelled)

I have not trimed this tank in about six months, but the killies love it.

I also have some dwarf sag , ECHINODORUS PARVIFLORUS 'TROPICA' , and amazon frogbit waiting to be put in after the change.

Thank you again.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Impressive list of plants for a 5.5 gal, not to mention _Rotalia indica_ growing out the back! I commend you for starting your NPT with such a wonderful plant assortment. With all these plants, a soil substrate, and the good lighting you describe, I predict few problems.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

dwalstad said:


> Impressive list of plants for a 5.5 gal, not to mention _Rotalia indica_ growing out the back! I commend you for starting your NPT with such a wonderful plant assortment. With all these plants, a soil substrate, and the good lighting you describe, I predict few problems.


Thank you.

I have to say that I am still scared to try this though.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Go for it! It's nature, it will survive without your intervention!


----------

